# Vape Forward Flask Classic + Batteries - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (16/2/16)

Includes 2 x LG HG2 3000MAH batteries.

The Vaporflask Classic is a dual 18650 (user-serviceable) device equipped with a 150W maximum power output. The Classic also features variable temperature technology supporting Nickel, Titanium and stainless steel coils. Additional features include upgradeable firmware, easy to operate user interface and an interchangeable magnetic battery cover.

Maximum Output Power of 150W
Temperature Control System with Upgrade Function
Optional TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/VW Mode
Stainless Steel Threaded, Spring-Loaded 510 Connector
2 replaceable battery cells structure; magnetic back cover; multiple ventilation holes
Milled Stainless Steel Adjustment and Fire Buttons 

Specifications 
Size: 62.0*27.2*92.0mm
Cell type: 2 High-rate 18650 cell (discharging current should be above 25A )
Output Mode: TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS/VW Mode
Output Wattage: 1-150w
Resistance Range: 0.05-1.0ohm for TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS mode
0.1-3.5ohm for VW mode
Temperature Range: 100-315°C/ 200-600°F (TC-Ni/TC-Ti/TC-SS mode)
Firmware upgrade V2.00 adds the TC-SS(specifically for SS316 coil) and TCR(Temperature Coefficient of Resistance) modes, which change the resistance range: 0.05-1.5ohm for TC modes. Which allows you to manually adjust the TCR Value

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/vapor-flask-classic-by-vape-forward​


----------

